# Insurance for already expecting



## vasimahmed (Nov 21, 2012)

My wife is already expecting and insurance is not covered for her
I reached few insurance companies they have a waiting period of 12 months And my company group insurance also has a waiting period of 12 months wait .... Kindly give suggest some options
Kindly


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

vasimahmed said:


> My wife is already expecting and insurance is not covered for her
> I reached few insurance companies they have a waiting period of 12 months And my company group insurance also has a waiting period of 12 months wait .... Kindly give suggest some options
> Kindly


Sadly this is standard across the board for insurance companies. I don't know of any that don't have a waiting period for pregnancy/maternity cover.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

vasimahmed said:


> My wife is already expecting and insurance is not covered for her
> I reached few insurance companies they have a waiting period of 12 months And my company group insurance also has a waiting period of 12 months wait .... Kindly give suggest some options
> Kindly


No one will provide this. Bear in mind insurance companies are businesses and are not going to offer cover that immediately loses them money. I arrange medical insurance for individuals and companies are you will have at least a nine month waiting period. 

You can buy fixed price birth packages from most hospitals so should probably look into that to limit your outgoings.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Bear in mind insurance companies are businesses and are not going to offer cover that immediately loses them money.


 Very true, but bear in mind that Insurance companies in the UAE try to squeeze you and do deny coverage for items you are entitled for. Has been happening with many people and we had to move earth and heaven to get our rights validated. Has been happening in my company (GVT)

I was denied coverage based on assumptions. You cannot deny coverage based on assumptions, that is ridiculous.

I don't like how insurance companies operate here specially when I compare to other products I used to have.

Before moving to the UAE, I was satisfied that I would have insurance. Sounded comprehensive and I thought I would have the same kind of treatment I used to. BIG MISTAKE. That was one of the items that I overlooked. 

I should have negotiated a lump sum increment in my salary and buy the insurance myself.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Absolutely I agree they deny covering certain things based on assumptions - I've been a victim of this and it's appalling. Especially if you have pre-existing conditions - you'd be amazed at what they try to wiggle out of covering on those. That's why finding a really good doctor to 'pull the wool over their eyes' is also a must.


----------

